# Kocci Free



## Dave Immure (Oct 15, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of or have experience with Kocci Free used to treat Giardia and Coccidia? 

Kocci Free (formerly known as Coccidia) is an all natural organic herbal treatment remedy with antioxidants formulated to help your pet overcome coccidosis (also known as coccidia or cocci) and giardia (aka giardiasis). This natural Kocci Free remedy can help your dog, cat, bird, goat, sheep, guinea pig, horse, ferret, rabbit, raccoon, and other animals eliminate coccidia and giardia infection.

http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/coccidia.html


----------

